# Goodwood FOS 2013



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi all a few from Goodwood Sunday

#1










#2










#3










#4


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great pics I was there for 6th year in a row and atmosphere not as good this year and also to little open space ,also I believe theft of car parts and wallets, I think it will be revival for me next year as getting to busy, Thursday Friday was far better for me.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Great pics I was there for 6th year in a row and atmosphere not as good this year and also to little open space ,also I believe theft of car parts and wallets, I think it will be revival for me next year as getting to busy, Thursday Friday was far better for me.


For me the first year's were the best, before the straw bail's appeared..


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

G.P said:


> For me the first year's were the best, before the straw bail's appeared..


I remember these days, just that piece of string :thumb:


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Sir Stirling Moss, a true living legend.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Great pics I was there for 6th year in a row and atmosphere not as good this year and also to little open space ,also I believe theft of car parts and wallets, I think it will be revival for me next year as getting to busy, Thursday Friday was far better for me.


Well said, Thursday , Friday best days. Saturday was rammed and too hot to move. Didn't hear about the thieving scum bags though?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Well said, Thursday , Friday best days. Saturday was rammed and too hot to move. Didn't hear about the thieving scum bags though?


Was on TV and also piston heads re car park problems, i saw the poor state of the entrance to super car parking damage two cars and nearly made me cry, very poor imho, and i think it's all about business know , not the atmosphere , i have always been excited every year about this, but i think it's reached it's climax for me and been spoiled by taking it to far with numbers of tickets sold and amount of stands etc, and the crowd of good people that made it so special. the amout of litter dirty toilets overflowing buckets, was the first time i had seen this at goodwood and in years gone by everyone respected the FOS and cleaned up after it seems to have attracted the wrong sort this year for sure, and its a shame as i felt i could have left my camera somewhere by mistake and will still be there when i returned seems those days are gone


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

My car ground out twice on the entrance into the car parks, luckily I managed to not get stuck for long and it didn't do any damage but it could have been bad...

Plus when I got back to the car some tosspot had drawn in the dust on my bonnet from the traffic so I'll have to polish out the damage he done this weekend


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

snewham said:


> My car ground out twice on the entrance into the car parks, luckily I managed to not get stuck for long and it didn't do any damage but it could have been bad...
> 
> Plus when I got back to the car some tosspot had drawn in the dust on my bonnet from the traffic so I'll have to polish out the damage he done this weekend


Seems alot of super cars had the same re the dust and people drawing over them, but at drivers club a collection og fine Lambo's was getting dust removed with wet Shammy dragged accross paint it would have been just as well using 100 grit sand paper on them , they did this a few times a day.
People on the sites were blaming the gypsys for the stuff getting stolen and pick pocketing , as they had moved into the area around the fos, i think this is a bit unfair without proof of this, guys super car had centers caps stolen £180 and he paid £50 for parking and no security really supprised with this and disappointed


----------

